# Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

hi nichole, yes it is a hollistic dog food, i wrote a reply to a post some time ago about hollistic dog food that my dog trainer recommended and Dickvan patten is hollistic, it was on the list.. all the hollistic food that my trainer recommened are good ..


----------



## Gigolo's Mom (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 7 2004, 03:43 PM
> *I am feeding Toby a mixture of Bil-Jac's puppy food and Nutro puppy formula.  I would like to mix in a third brand of food and came across Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance at PetCo several weeks ago.  I debated on buying it and passed.  However, I was just reading on a website that this is a holistic type of dog food and that is what I am looking for.  Has anyone heard anything about this brand--good or bad?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8529*


[/QUOTE]

If that's the food that comes in "log form"..yes, I use it for "treats" in training. Gigolo who barely likes food (I have had him on Wellness puppy since I brought him home), wasn't interested in any treats. I hired a trainer and when she opened her treats I told her that I had a entire package of Mother Hubbard Bits that Gigolo would play with but not eat. She said most of her dogs liked the "Natural Balance" and it could be used as food or treats..it is used by the show dog community as attention getters during performances. Low and behold Gigolo loves it!! It comes in Turkey, Lamb and Beef and the logs range in size from "trial size to huge. I bough the trial size and cut it into tiny bits for training purpose..once opened it needs to be refridgerated. I did buy it at Petco
Good luck
Gigolo's Mom


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I thought I had seen that at Petco/Petsmart too. But now that I hear the "logs" thing, I don't know...because what I am thinking of came in bags like the regular food.

What is/are the perks/advantages of holistic food?


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Is anyone sure what the name is of the dog food 'like logs' is? 
I would like to try Sassi on some if they like it as well as it sounds here. 
Also, does anyone know who carries BIG containers of Pup-peroni ? She loves it and Sam's Club was carrying the large 32oz size and now they tell me they are going to quit carrying it...aaaggghhh ! They told me the reason they stop carrying a product is because they can't get a good deal on it anymore. I guess it doesn't matter if it sold like 'hotcakes'. Oh well...sei la vie

Anyone on here near Indiana? Would like to find a Petco store around here.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

Gigolo's mom, so funny that you mentioned Gigolo only playing with the Mother Hubbard Bits. Rocco used to only play with them. Then I tried putting a few into his bowl with his kibble. Well, they must really bother him, because not only won't he play with them, he flat out throws them out of his bowl. He would rather eat his kibble (this from the dog who will eat 99% of anything I offer him). He literally digs the Bits out and make sure they're across the room before he'll even think about eating his kibble!







He much prefers the spinach I make him a few nights a week to those bits! 

I'm going to have to hit Petco to find those logs you mentioned. And maybe even throw out those Bits!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 7 2004, 08:03 PM
> *I thought I had seen that at Petco/Petsmart too. But now that I hear the "logs" thing, I don't know...because what I am thinking of came in bags like the regular food.
> 
> What is/are the perks/advantages of holistic food?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8558*


[/QUOTE]

i wrote a reply to a post a while back ago "important dog food question" in Maltese health, and i wrote the advantages of holistic food..u could read that...


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info Nicole.

We went to Petco today in Kokomo, In. And found the Dick Van Patten dog food. They have it in the rolls, like summer sausage and you cut off the amount you want and cut it up in their bowl. They also had it in bags of kibble, in the back of the store. 
Wouldn't you just know it Sassi sniffed at it and walked away :wacko: 
That is her usual reaction to dog food. 
I feed her Iams and sprinkle finely ground dried liver over that and she usually will eat it. Not always....but usually ! 
My husband seems to think that every time she goes out and potty's that she should have a treat....hmmmm do ya 'spose that's why she won't eat right? 
Do ya think that she thinks that is her food and that we are starving her?? :lol: 

anyway, the roll of dog food really smells super good, kind of like the Pup-peroni that she DEARLY LOVES







Can't figure why she won't eat it. Will try again tomorrow. And...I told hubby "Don't even think about giving her a treat!"


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Gigolo's Mom (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Sep 8 2004, 05:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wrote a reply to a post a while back ago "important dog food question" in Maltese health, and i wrote the advantages of holistic food..u could read that...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8659
[/B][/QUOTE]


Holistic food should not have the additives & carbs that commercial dog food has. My maltese Geronimo (Gigolo's predecessor) was diagnosed with lung cancer last September. Had his lung removed but the cancer was so aggressive that it had already spread. Wouldn't consider chemo and consulted with a holistic vet (also happens to be Asian). She told me that the additives and carbs in regular food is what the cancer feeds on. I put Geronimo on raw packaged food- "Amore" with all kinds of additive herbs that I mixed in. I knew it wouldn't be a cure, I was just hoping to buy some quality of life time for both of us. Unfortunately, he died the day before Thanksgiving (he was a gentleman all the way and took the decision to put him to sleep out of my hands). This will definitely be a tough Thanksgiving coming up, but at least I will have Gigolo to focus on!
Gigolo's Mom


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I give the girls Natural Balance "Vegetarian formula" (we are vegetarian) and what I like about this brand is that it doesn not contain soy, wheat or corn. and so far the girls love it. so far the girls been on that food for about a month now.

I don't know about the "logs" thing/shape. the bag I buy, the kibble is about a dime size.

the webstie has different types of food Natural Balance and they have some food in rolls


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for the website. I was poking around and saw the Roll A Round treats, which look kind of interesting to try. Has anybody else tried them?


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Nicole
Thanks for the advice. We have a neighbor that has 5 dogs and I figure if Sassi 
won't eat it at all I will give it to the neighbor. 
One of the neighbors dogs is a 2mo. old 'darling' bulldog, and he just 'lapped up' the roll stuff. (it smells like pup-peroni), so, I will probably give it to him....just to keep him on the 'friendly' side.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Been looking into different dog foods for Lacey. She is still on the puppy stuff - Royal Canin. But looking for a different brand of adult dog food. She will have days where she eats really well and other days where she eats a bite or two and that is it. With having her baby teeth pulled she has been eating the canned puppy food. Don't want to keep her on the canned stuff but the hard food she will not chew, even if I put water or broth on it.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Jami, that is pretty normal eating behaviour. I used to fret if Pico didn't eat well and would use broths, etc to pique his appetite. Now, I don't worry about it. I put down fresh kibble every day and leave it out. He gets a little canned at lunch (his eating habit changed recently....he used to eat it at breakfast but stopped and I got tired of throwing out expensive l/d rather than have him eat hours old food)
Also, he seems to get a snack attack at 9 pm and will usually finish off the kibble at that time.

Now, he is no longer a puppy and his weight has been stable for several years, but with a puppy you need to be a bit more vigilant so they don't go into hypoglycemia. But generally, their eating habits will wax and wane without putting them at risk as they get older.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Pico Parents. I have just been giving Lacey breakfast and dinner. If she doesn't eat, she doesn't eat. She seems to have LOTS of energy so I am not worrying about her. I leave her food out all day, but I am like you, I am getting tried of throwing food away. I would like to find a good, quality dog food for her. That Dick van Patten food is sold in my area, but the only store that carries it is abut 30 minutes from my house. Told hubby last night we have to go and check it out and where we have to go. He rolled his eyes, but at least he didn't say anything! He is starting to love Lacey as much as me. When I first told him I wanted a maltese he rolled his eyes and said don't expect him to take care of her or to be seen in public with her. Well wouldn't you know it he carries her all over the place and told her about 2 weeks he loved her!


----------

